# Angelboot aber wie?!



## Jeronnimo (15. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen.

gleich mal vorweg, falls mein Beitrag hier falsch falsch eingeordnet ist, steinigt mich nicht gleich bitte, ist mein erster.

Aaaaalsoooo 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Ich suche ein Angelboot soweit so gut, da soll auch ein Außenbordmotor dran, klar! es soll natürlich was aushalten und zu meinen Bedürfnissen passen.

HALT!!!!

Bevor es jetzt gleich los geht nimm das oder dass und natürlich mit dem und dem Motor und wo angelst Du überhaupt.....

darum geht es noch gar nicht, ich möchte gerne wissen ob Ihr eventuell Geschäft, Läden, Megastors etc kennt in denen man sich die Boote anschauen kann, anfassen und JAWOHL! sogar eine Beratung erhalten könnte. 

Ich habe jede Seite im Netzt durchforstet die es gibt, ich glaube sogar Google braucht jetzt Urlaub weil ich die Suchmaschine echt belastet haben (seit Wochen) Ich habe sogar die Hersteller angeschrieben mit der Bitte mir eine Übersicht Ihrer Händler zu geben, denn die sieht auf deren Seite nicht (scheibar wollen die Hersteller nicht, dass die Leute wissen, wer Ihre Boote so vertreibt)

 Ich bin da aber wohl etwas Altmodisch. Ich will nicht bei Ebay etc bestellen und hoffen, das dass was ich mir da bestellt habe, passt schon weil irgend so ein Held von den Einschlägigen Herstellern genau mit diesem Boot den größten Wels aller Zeiten aus dem Wasser geholt hat, an einem Fluss wo er seit 3 Wochen Angelt, an dem ich wahrscheinlich niemals angeln werde. und als ob das boot was dafür kann das jetzt ein 7,565454 Meter Wels es an seine Belastungsgrenze bringt.

Ja! ich möchte Geld ausgeben
Ja! ich will ein neues Boot haben
JA! wenn es mich etwas mehr kostet, ich dafür aber gescheit beraten werde und ich ein gutes Gefühl mit dem Boot habe, dann ist das eben so.

Ich freue mich über jeden Tip, Link, Info die Ihr mir geben könnt. jetzt zum wo. Vorzugsweise in Hessen, eventuell noch im Rhein Main Gebiet!? also von Offenbach/Hanau bis Mainz/Wiesbaden alles da zwischen wäre klasse! Aber auch außerhalb dieses Bereiches dann muss ich da eben hinfahren. Hauptsache ich finde etwas.

Für Eure Hilfe schon mal jetzt vielen Dank im Voraus und Petri!!!


----------



## bootszander (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Also so ganz habe ich dich nicht verstanden. 
Es soll ein neues boot mit dem dazu passendem motor sein. OK.
Im main darf man vom boot aus schon mal nicht angeln.
Du möchtest eine beratung. Auch OK. Aber die beratung bezieht sich auf das boot oder auf die eignbung fürs angeln mit dem boot? Und da muss man wissen auf welche fische du angeln möchtest. Ob es eine schlafkabine haben soll usw. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Vorlieben, Rumpfform, FS vorhanden... alles Fragen die man auch vorher klären muss. Fürn welche(s) Gewässer usw....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Hab Dir das hierher mal zu den Bootsfreaks geschubst ...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Nächste wichtige frage ist auch, zumindest nach meiner Ansicht, wo und wie kannst du dein Boot im Sommer und noch wichtiger im Winter lagern oder anbinden? oder willst du zu jedem Einsatz slippen? das machen hier bei uns immer mehr Leute, weil die sich doch die zum Teil langen Anfahrten mit dem Boot ersparen wollen. bringt ja auch nichts, wenn du dir ein Boot mit meinetwegen sechs Meter länge kaufst, du aber nur vier Meter Liegeplätze bekommst oder auch keinen. Und im Winter brauchst du ja auch einen Platz wo du den Kahn unterstellst.


----------



## Jeronnimo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach ein paar PNs und dem was Ihr mir Antwortet muss ich meinen Post etwas anpassen.

Mir geht es im Moment um Ein Schlauchboot das primär zum Ausbringen meiner Ruten auf dem MAIN genutzt werden soll.

Mir ist klar, dass ich nicht vom Boot aus Angelnd darf. dafür soll es auch nicht sein.

Ich will meine Ruten damit ausbringen UND eventuell mein Geraffel an einen Angelplatz bringen. 

Also brauche keinen Stell/Liegeplatz, keinen Auflieger, keinen Führerschein etc.

Ich möchte gerne ein Boot kaufen mit Beratung im Laden zum aufpumpen.....

Petri


----------



## allegoric (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Die sind im Grunde alle gleich! Für zum Angeln taugliche Schlauchboote fangen in der Regel bei 3,20 an, wenn 2 Mann drauf angeln sollen, wenn man nur alleine die Ruten rausbringt und das ein kleiner See ist, reichen auch 1,80 (Flo) oder alles über 2m. Ein "ordentliches Schlauchboot mit Aluboden" wiegt 45kg bei 3,20m Länge. Das muss man erstmal bewältigen.

Gibt 3 Bodenformen: (Festrumpf) Latte, Alu, Hochdruck

Die Boote der Hersteller unterscheiden sich zu 90 % nur in den Sachen die aufgeleimt sind. In der Regel werden die sogar in den gleichen asiatischen Fabriken gefertigt, bekommen eben nur anderes Logo, andere Farbe, andere Aufbauten...das wars. Ich bin schon etliche Schlauchis gefahren, von Marke bis eBay. Die haben sich so wenig unterschieden, dass es schon erschreckend ist.

Ich habe für mein 3,20m Boot damals 270€ bezahlt und verkauft habe ich es nach 7 Jahren für 280€.... kommt auch aus irgendeiner Chinesenbuchte und hielt wacker bevor ich es aus den Händen gab.

Vergleiche würde ich lediglich in Länge, Boden, Farbe, Aufbau anstellen, der Rest ist m.M. nach egal. Da brauchste auch keinen Händler, denn die sagen eh, dass ihr Boot dasselbe ist.

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann nimm einen namhaften Hersteller (Zeepter, Bombard, Mission-Craft), bezahl den 3-fachen Preis und dann kann gar nichts schief gehen (außer ein genügend großer, spitzer Gegenstand).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## Jeronnimo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*



allegoric schrieb:


> Die sind im Grunde alle gleich! Für zum Angeln taugliche Schlauchboote fangen in der Regel bei 3,20 an, wenn 2 Mann drauf angeln sollen, wenn man nur alleine die Ruten rausbringt und das ein kleiner See ist, reichen auch 1,80 (Flo) oder alles über 2m. Ein "ordentliches Schlauchboot mit Aluboden" wiegt 45kg bei 3,20m Länge. Das muss man erstmal bewältigen.
> 
> Gibt 3 Bodenformen: (Festrumpf) Latte, Alu, Hochdruck
> 
> ...



Tja eben genau leider nicht!
Denn das ist, genau wie ich in meinem Anfangstread geschrieben habe nicht das was ich will!

Den sorry auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt: ich will nicht wissen was Ihr wann wo vor dem Gibskrieg für ein Boot gekauft habt und super zurecht gekommen seit etc. und wann Ihr es für wie viel wieder verkauft habt. 

Denn wenn Du meinen Tread gelesen hättest, wüsstest Du das es nicht um einen lahmen Tümpel geht sondern um ein fließendes Gewässer und da langt mir eben nicht das pinke Schauchboot aus dem Supermarkt auf Malle für 19,99 im Sommer Spezialangebot 

Ich hätte gerne einen Laden mit echten Menschen drin. 

Und ja auch wenn es dann das dreifache kostet und nur der Name sich ändert (was auch absoluter Blödsinn ist) aber dann ist es eben so. 
Und ja ich weiß bzw. ich habe gelesen angesehen und zugehört was die Unterschiedlichen Böden Materialien aufbauten etc so können und machen. 

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich gerne einen Laden hätte.
Nur einen Laden. Keine Erfahrungsberichte, kein Schlauchboote sind eh blöd etc. nur einen Laden.

Und wenn mir jetzt jeder sagt: gibts nicht ok dann gibt es das eben nicht mehr. 

Petri


----------



## warrior (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Hallo,
Schau mal bei naturebaits, ist bei dir ums Eck
Gruß


----------



## bike44rot (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Hallo,

habe mal mit deiner Postleitzahl "Tante Google" bemüht und da sind in erreichbarer Nähe schon ein paar echte Läden.

z.B. http://www.bootsmarkt-dauster.de


----------



## Jeronnimo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Hallo Bike, 

Danke! Den schau ich mir gleich morgen an:vik:


----------



## Jeronnimo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Schau mal bei naturebaits, ist bei dir ums Eck
> Gruß



Danke Warrior,

Die haben aber eben auch "nur" einen web Shop.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## -Nasenmann- (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Ansonsten evtl mal auf den einschlägigen Messen rumtreiben...


----------



## argon08 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

https://www.freizeit-shop-frankfurt.de/


----------



## maxum (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

https://olbermann.de/

zwar in Köln aber ich als Berliner bin da auch extra hin um anfassen zu können und mich beraten zu lassen. Und ja da stehen Boote noch und nöcher.


----------



## allegoric (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*



Jeronnimo schrieb:


> Tja eben genau leider nicht!
> Denn das ist, genau wie ich in meinem Anfangstread geschrieben habe nicht das was ich will!
> 
> Den sorry auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt: ich will nicht wissen was Ihr wann wo vor dem Gibskrieg für ein Boot gekauft habt und super zurecht gekommen seit etc. und wann Ihr es für wie viel wieder verkauft habt.
> ...




...und genau weil ich deinen Thread gelesen habe, schrieb ich es genau so hin. Würdest du "ein richtiges Boot" suchen, würde ich dir einen Vor-Ort-Kauf empfehlen. Bei Schlauchis ist das aber sooo schnuppe.... Vergleich doch mal ein Bombard, Zeepter und Co. Selbst auf den Bilder sieht man doch schon, dass der Grundaufbau der gleiche ist. Interessant wird es doch erst mit Festrumpfboden, was aber für dich eh nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Jeronnimo (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*



allegoric schrieb:


> ...und genau weil ich deinen Thread gelesen habe, schrieb ich es genau so hin. Würdest du "ein richtiges Boot" suchen, würde ich dir einen Vor-Ort-Kauf empfehlen. Bei Schlauchis ist das aber sooo schnuppe.... Vergleich doch mal ein Bombard, Zeepter und Co. Selbst auf den Bilder sieht man doch schon, dass der Grundaufbau der gleiche ist. Interessant wird es doch erst mit Festrumpfboden, was aber für dich eh nicht in Frage kommt.



Hallo allegoric,

Im Grunde ist es doch ganz einfach, hast du eine Antwort auf meine ursprüngluche Frage?

Diese ist/war, wo (am besten in meiner nähe) kann ich ein Schlauchboot im Laden kaufen?

Nein!?

Nichts anderes wollte ich wissen. NICHTS, GAR NICHTS alles andere ist doch bloss Antworthascherei 

Dennoch, auch dir vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Petri


----------



## Jeronnimo (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelboot aber wie?!*

Danke an alle, für eure Antworten #6


----------

